

Y Combinator Command Line Search Utility Version 1.2 Released - xirium

To keep your Y Combinator dataset of posts ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182374 ) and users ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183706 ) current and indexed, try our command line and web service search utilities. This 15KB archive is available by accessing http://www.rushy.com/shetland-pub20080508.tar.gz
======
sadiq
Having a look through the utilities, these seem to be pulling the data from
here directly.

Would it not be more efficient to co-ordinate with pg on some kind of
organised periodic data dump that could be mirrored efficiently?

I've got a decent amount of space on a decent box with a sufficiently fat
connection. Mirroring pg's data dump on there wouldn't be a problem and would
save this site being spidered by umpteen different people.

~~~
kirubakaran
If pg can give us nightly snapshots that can be mirrored, it will be awesome.

------
kashif
I wonder, if anyone has put this data to some use.

